# Return of the Sebago Campside (another <$90 blucher option)



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Via the other forum, Sebago has reissued their four-eye blucher moc in two colors, one of which is a natural/light tan. This is a shoe I've been looking for quite a while.

Sorry, it's only available from Urban Outfitters (I looked around), but hey, it's only $79.20 with code WTVR, and it looks like it has the potential to be a good cheap option. Will report back when the package arrives.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

That's a great-looking shoe and light tan is a good color for it - looking forward to seeing your pics when they arrive!

*Edit:* I just noticed that there's also a Campside chukka, but only in dark brown pebble grain.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Glad they're doing a "re-issue," but they don't look like the original Campsides - I still have a pair the original bluchers and a pair of the camp mocs. As with the current Bean bluchers, the new Campsides look cheaper than the originals. I really hope they're better in real life than those pics since I've always preferred the campside to bean's version.

Here's a pic of the originals


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Glad they're doing a "re-issue," but they don't look like the original Campsides - I still have a pair the original bluchers and a pair of the camp mocs. As with the current Bean bluchers, the new Campsides look cheaper than the originals. I really hope they're better in real life than those pics since I've always preferred the campside to bean's version.
> 
> Here's a pic of the originals


Wow, those look great! The new Sebago campsides are nubuck, not smooth like the ones you posted.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I was very excited at the prospect of a good camp shoe so I looked up Urban Outfitters and was stunned to find that there was one in Greenwich. I just walked over and this is what I found:










Very nice leather for a sub-$100 shoe. Soft and thick. Better than the topsider for sure. Unlike the pics that Cards posted, these have a sort of imperfect aged look to them. The color is lighter and sandier, too.










Looks like an authentic sole design. The sole is very rubbery and not the hard plastic I expected.










Inside things also look pretty good.










I tried them on and took a stroll around in them. They were immediately very comfortable. They run true to size, but feel just a little bit too long. I shouldn't even say _feel_, since I couldn't tell from walking around, but when I lifted my toe it seemed like there was a little too much room in the toe box. That would not stop me from picking them up.

Ultimately I didn't get them today, primarily because I'm rebuilding a sport coat collection, but I'm almost certain I'll have them before Christmas. I think that I found the camp mod I've been looking for.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^ You should have told me you were going to Urban Outfitters. I need some new ironic t-shirts for the fall.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the write up, Trip. They sure look tempting. I haven't had a pair of those since HS.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice review and pics, Trip. I'm not a fan of the collar seam, but it doesn't seem like it would affect comfort. The leather is not as "fuzzy" as I expected (the description says nubuck). They look good with a pair of Levis, too.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

These are a good looking shoe. As the owner of two pairs of






Quoddy Trail Camp mocs in slightly different configurations I'm been pleasantly surprised at the quality of some of the camp mocs currently being offered for a fraction of what Quoddy Trail mocs cost.

Not to high-jack the thread but I recently purchased a pair of L.L. Bean Eastport four eyelet camp mocs to replace my regular L.L. Bean camp mocs. They are *far* superior to my old Bean camp mocs and while they're not the equal to my Quoddys in terms of quality of materials and construction, at $69.-, they are close enough for me to say I might not have purchased the Quoddy's had I known L.L. Bean made the Eastport model.

I tried to post a GIF file image of them but it would not load. So here's a link:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick review, Trip. Those look better in your pics than from Urban Outfitters - and they have the right sole. I'm tempted.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to have these too - the rarer dark brown campsides.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

127.72 MHz said:


> These are a good looking shoe. As the owner of two pairs of
> View attachment 2816
> Quoddy Trail Camp mocs in slightly different configurations I'm been pleasantly surprised at the quality of some of the camp mocs currently being offered for a fraction of what Quoddy Trail mocs cost.
> 
> ...


LLBean does provide some good value; I've never seen a leather lined shoe for only $69. As for the new Sebago offerings at Urban Outfitters, none are offered in sizes larger than 10.5. Maybe a limited edition offering?


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

blue suede shoes said:


> LLBean does provide some good value; I've never seen a leather lined shoe for only $69. As for the new Sebago offerings at Urban Outfitters, none are offered in sizes larger than 10.5. Maybe a limited edition offering?


Son of a ... blue suede shoes is right. 10.5 is the largest size. Dammit!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

blue suede shoes said:


> LLBean does provide some good value; I've never seen a leather lined shoe for only $69. As for the new Sebago offerings at Urban Outfitters, none are offered in sizes larger than 10.5. Maybe a limited edition offering?


The Signature Bean Blucher is a great looking shoe, no doubt about it. It's not leather-lined though. It's unlined, which I think is preferable for a casual moccasin. I've had my ups and downs with that shoe but I liked it so much that I had another manufacturer make me a custom copy.


----------

